# how will telfair turn out?



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

seems to me like telfair will be one of the great point guards who will ever play. theres no way he can't be. you know he'll just start workin with starbury in the offseason and he'll be a baller for his whole career. how does everyone else think he'll turn out?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

A lot of people think he's going to be a major flop. I don't, I think he's going to struggle mightilly at first and won't play in year 1 but by year 3 I think he'll start to make a solid contribution and by year 5 will be a very good point guard. That means the team that takes him is gonna have to have patience. A lot of people say he should go to college, but I read a book about Stephan about when he was a high school freshman, the neighborhood they live in is one of the worst in the country. If that kid has the chance to make some millions and get his family the heck out of there now then NO ONE should fault him for that. Every day they live there, thier lives are in danger....seriously. 
The kids going to be ok he's just gonna need time and patience but someday he'll be very solid. The fall in his stock has been good for his ego too, knocked him down a few pegs and now he knows he has something to prove, and that is good.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I just think his passing is out of this world. He and Lebron are two of the best passers I've seen from anyone pre-pros.

I've never seen someone throw a jaw dropping two handed bounce pass, but I've seen Telfair to do it. He makes the fundemental play naturally. Which tells me he should do alright if he already has that type of thing down.

That's why Lebron succeeded, and why I thought he would succeed. When he was in high school, Lebron was already throwing the NBA skip pass, and making NBA passes, in terms of reading the defense and making the NBA pass. Even though he was against guys he didn't need to do that against. Telfair's the same way.

The one thing that's going to hold him back is that jumpshot. Teams will back off of him and dare him to shoot it. Also finishing at the basket at his size will be an adjustment, and one he will need to make very quickly to avoid being a complete bust his first year. Because teams will play him to pass everytime until he starts scoring on them.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

It's all up to him to how good he will be.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Sebastian's neighborhood is definitely bad, back in January two kids he knows got shot in his building. Honestly I think at that point his mind was set that he was getting his family out of there. Sebastian will be succesful in the league, I will go as far as to say if he gets with the right team he will be starting by the end of the season and doing well.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

I don't see it. He needs to play college ball for a couple of years. There are tons of guards with his ability, but only a few have a good enough head on their shoulders along with the maturity, to make the leap from HS to the pros.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> Sebastian's neighborhood is definitely bad, back in January two kids he knows got shot in his building. Honestly I think at that point his mind was set that he was getting his family out of there. Sebastian will be succesful in the league, I will go as far as to say if he gets with the right team he will be starting by the end of the season and doing well.


Yeah the place he lives is called Bedford Steuvesant or something, it's a cement project building among dozens of cement project buildings at the end of Coney Island, it's one of the worst of all of them and they are all very bad. The cops don't even like to go out there, even they are scared to. The dealers and scum run the place and people die on a regular basis. It's not a place most people could even imagine never mind live in and that is where Sebastien and his family have lived his whole life. When you see things from that perspective, it was never a choice. College is not an option when you are looking at a guaranteed contract in the millions at 18 years old and your family is living in a place like that. When that is your reality, you take the money and run.


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

I think he'll be an all-star pretty early in his career. He knows what the NBA will be like at this point. He's played against NBA and college players, and held his own. As somebody else said, he's one of the best passers out of high school ever. He won't be expected to score much in his earlier years, so I doubt his jumpshot will be a problem.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

I think Telfair is basically TJ Ford without the college experience. He's small, not even 6 ft, and he's lean. He doesn't have an NBA body like LeBron had when he came out last year. I don't think he'll be able to contribute in his early years, and it's questionable whether he'll ever be one of the NBAs best.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

I don't know about Telfair, I haven't seen him play under regular(non-allstar) game conditions. Iam not going to say he will be the greatest eva just based on hear say and hype, but there are alot of excellent PG's in the draft this year. The only thing I think will limit him is his size and shooting skills. I would not be shocked if he is often injured. by the way i was also thinking of that T.J Ford Comparison.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> I think Telfair is basically TJ Ford without the college experience. He's small, not even 6 ft, and he's lean. He doesn't have an NBA body like LeBron had when he came out last year. I don't think he'll be able to contribute in his early years, and it's questionable whether he'll ever be one of the NBAs best.


Sebastian's jumper is much better than TJ's, he is just inconsistent. I've seen games where he couldn't miss and I've seen the games where no matter how open he was the J wasn't dropping. I head TJ went something like 18-75 from 3 in some. About his build, here is a quote from an NBA exec:

"He's very interesting, a true point guard," one NBA executive said yesterday. "He's smart, he sees the floor and is a good passer. Guys in the NBA are going to like that. Now he needs to improve his shot and his range. He's fairly strong, but his size (5-10) is a definite question, but he has a good body for the NBA." 

Here is the link to that story http://www.nypost.com/sports/23761.htm

I really don't get where this came from that he's skinny, the kid is about 5'11 and weighs 180 pounds. And his goal is to get up to 205, I think 190 will be good though, maybe 195, 205 could be a bit too bulky. He will be just fine, the kid works way too hard, and is way too talented not to suceed. The players who don't succeed are the ones who don't work hard, not the players who get up at 530am to run steps before school.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

NBA GMs wouldn't be considering him out of highschool if he wasn't a truly great point guard prospect. i can't wait to see him play in the NBA but it's likely he'll have to come off the bench for most teams (unless he's good enough for the raps, which i doubt).


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Sebastian Telfair = (Damon Stadoumaire at fullest potential)?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> Sebastian Telfair = (Damon Stadoumaire at fullest potential)?


Except he's probably not as shoot first as Damon. He seems like he could be more like John Stockton with an and1 game.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

I have a new Sebastian Telfair comparison. Tony Parker. He struggled his first year but as my Lakers can see he is blossoming into one of the best point guards in the league. Telfair has these same abilities and he may be a better passer.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>22ryno</b>!
> I have a new Sebastian Telfair comparison. Tony Parker. He struggled his first year but as my Lakers can see he is blossoming into one of the best point guards in the league. Telfair has these same abilities and he may be a better passer.


Tony Parker struggled his first season? I seem to remember him starting at point guard for a championship caliber team after 5 games. Sure he wasn't where he is now, but he was like, 19.

Anyways, I think Telfair will be allright. In my mind, probably struggle for a while, then blossom into an all star for at least a few years.

My big question about Telfair has nothing to do with basketball. His cousin is Stephon Marbury and his half-brother was Jamel Thomas I believe, who played in the league for a bit. Now, I know neither Sebastian nor Stephon will comment on their relationship, leading me to believe it isn;t the smoothest thing in the world. But Jamel Thomas had to earn at least enough money in the league to get his family outta that district. Maybe not into a real nice place, but at least better than where they are now...


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah the place he lives is called Bedford Steuvesant or something, it's a cement project building among dozens of cement project buildings at the end of Coney Island, it's one of the worst of all of them and they are all very bad. The cops don't even like to go out there, even they are scared to. The dealers and scum run the place and people die on a regular basis. It's not a place most people could even imagine never mind live in and that is where Sebastien and his family have lived his whole life. When you see things from that perspective, it was never a choice. College is not an option when you are looking at a guaranteed contract in the millions at 18 years old and your family is living in a place like that. When that is your reality, you take the money and run.


lol where did you get this from?

bedford stuyvesant and coney island are on two completely seperate parts of new york... both places are rough to the average person, but i've spent enough time in both areas not to really be phased by it... but when u are in either place at night, its best you stay on ur toes, and keep eye contact to a minimum (advice for those who ever go there lol) IMO both neighborhoods were worse back in the 80's to early 90's... im surprised by how much it has cleaned up... especially with bed stuy... the neighborhood right next to it, fort greene used to be really bad itself... but now white people have been coming and swooping up the buildings, renovating, and driving property value sky high...

at times its funny to think about how the nets are gonna move to brooklyn... if it were 10 years ago that whole area would be the WORST place to move... and even today, if you go 3 blocks up from the site where they are supposed to move to... it gets GRIMY quick.

back on the topic... I have seen Telfair play once before, last year at the PSAL championships... and it left no doubt in my mind that he would succeed in the NBA... being 6'0, he wont be able to get by on size like the average high school-to-nba player... not to mention he will be running the hardest position to learn on the court... so of course it will take time...

there'll be some games where he seems like the truth, and some that'll leave us scratching our heads... but i have a gut feeling, that in 5 years he will be a force in the nba...

and jdg... that last part wasn't a question at all... 

i would like to know what point u were trying to get at...


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

the only comparison to make between telfair and parker is that they are undersized (parker not as much so) point guards who are quick. their mentalities and skill sets are totally different imo.

telfair will be a star in the league, if not one of the best pgs of all time. i've watched him play a few times, and from what i have seen he just dominates a game the way you want your pg to. he controls the game. and when a player can do that at a young age, and is as hard a worker as telfair supposedly is, it should carry into the nba. injuries are a concern, but if he stays healthy he is on the road to stardom.

don't think he will play much his first year, might move into the backup spot by the end of the season, but he should be a fulltime backup by his second year, and starter in either his 3rd or 4th year.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Telfair Rookie of Year? Maybe!

IMPOSSIBLE IS NOTHING!

lol

just a little adidas advertisement lol


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

i dont know about one of the best of all time but he will have multiple all star appearences.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

i think he'll be the best point guard in the league in a few years, and be an all-star as early as his second or even third year. i think the point guards that will be up there with him will be Ford, Hinrich, Livingston, Parker, and some other ones i'm forgetting.

his court vision and passing skills are almost flawless, it's just scary. and he has such potential to become a very good scorer, people say he will have trouble scoring, but he did average 30 pts a game in high school, which is very very good. also, i expect him to be a top tier perimeter defender, and a a great leader. the sky is really the limit for Bassy.

as for his rookie season, he'd start on most teams, maybe not right away, but eventually in year one. i think he'll suprise a lot of people and put up numbers close to 10pts,7/8asts. thats probably rookie of the year, but this depends on the team he goes to.

i pray to god that the raptors realize how good he really is, and how much they need a player like this, and they'll choose him over Gordon, Harris, Nelson.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

There's a good chance that he will struggle in his rookie year, no matter what team drafts him. I think he'll struggle a little bit just adjusting to the NBA, but not to an extent. He'll have great games along the way, showing what he's capable of and what's ahead. He's just gonna need to adjust and gain experience along the way. Telfair will be one of the best point guards in the NBA in just a few years IMO.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Except he's probably not as shoot first as Damon. He seems like he could be more like John Stockton with an and1 game.


great point


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Has there ever been an all-star point guard under 6ft? Terell Brandon?


----------



## Breakin Ankles (May 5, 2004)

Yeah Brandon and I think Damon Stoudamire was an allstar too.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Try Isaiah Thomas, he is only 5-11. And there have been plently of good PGs under 6'. Telfair has the work ethic and desire to be a top PG. His shot and body need improvement big-time, but as long as he doesn't get passive after getting his paycheck, I see goo if not great things coming from him. I don't think his name will ever come up in discussions of top 10 PGs ever, but I think he can be a top 5 PG in his time in 6 years with Baron Davis, Tony Parker, Mike Bibby, and another guy (Kidd if he's still around, otherwise maybe Francis or Chris Paul or Jarrett Jack or Jordan Farmar or Rajon Rondo, all of whom are or should be very good PGs in the NBA).

The only thing keeping Telfair from a lotto pick is his shot. His height isn't going to change, although he could use 20 pounds, so GMs need to get in that mindset. With that said, I think he'll go between #11 and #22, here's a breakdown:
#11: Golden State could take him, but more pressing needs at C, with Damp leaving.
#12: Seattle, same as GS, and Ridnour is their PG of the future.
#13: Portland just might take him, but Jameer Nelson might be their favorite because of his experience. Although I could also see Prtland taking a center like Samardziski, Perovic or Padkolzine, or packaging the pick with SAR to Washington or Chicago perhaps (depending on the way the ping pong balls fall).
#14: Utah has three 1st picks (14,16,21), but I see them going with Araujo or Padkolzine at #14 and maybe they take Telfair at #16 (unless Sloan is that confident in Mo Williams, who showed some skill late in the season); also Arroyo, Lopez, and Williams are a very capable trio. In any case I think Utah goes bigman and shooting guard with #14 and #16.
#15: Boston is going to take whomever Ainge's PS2 tells him to take, but with Banks showing flashes I'd think they'll go big here.
#17: Atlanta would be interested in him for sure, but a lot depends on where the early pick lands, and if Terry is traded. But assuming they stay at #6 and keep Terry, they'll probabaly go big with both picks.
#18 New Orleans will hopefully finally get that normal-sized SG they've lacked with Wesley at SG all these years, so this isn't Telfair's spot.
#19: Miami is in need of a true PG, but is there room. Also Riley loves tall PGs (and he's still calling the shots), so he may be looking at Vujacic, Ukic among others at #19. Although Miami desparately needs a true center or PF, and guys like Petro, Swift, Jefferson, Samardziski should be given looks too.
#20: Denver with Dre and little Earl, chances are slim that Denver doesn't draft a SG or C.
#21: Utah might take Telfair here if he's still there and they got a solid big and a SG at #14 and #16, but they may choose to go with another big here (Borchardt is good as gone and Ostertag and Jarron Collins aren't exactly the best duo)
#22: NJ definitely takes him if he's here regardless, just because of Telfair's local fanbase.

So it's forseeable that he could drop to #22 or be picked at #11 by GS (who needs a PG almost as much as a center, Mike D Jr. worked ok at PG with Pietrus and JRich on the court).


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> #15: Boston is going to take whomever Ainge's PS2 tells him to take, but with Banks showing flashes I'd think they'll go big here.
> #22: NJ definitely takes him if he's here regardless, just because of Telfair's local fanbase.


Lol..you kill me with the Ainge PS2 thing.

I would love and hate to see Telfair in NJ because J Kidd is not capable of sliding over to the 2. The Nets could take him though because all they need is depth and maybe the flexibility to be able to trade Kidd and his contract.

Is the East Coast big enough for Marbury and Telfair in NY.

...but if I am the Nets I move Kidd at the 1st opportunity. His job is done, it is K Mart and RJ time.

Kidd to Portland for Stoudamire the #13 and #23?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> 
> #15: Boston is going to take whomever Ainge's PS2 tells him to take


Best line of the day.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I think it would take more than #13, #23 and Stoudamire to get Kidd, but maybe if you put in a future 1st with little or no protection and Woods, it could be pulled off.

Other than Baron Davis, though, for a single player, Kidd means the most to his team. But if they're out after this round maybe Telfair, Stoudamire, Woods and #22 and #23 would be a welcomed change. They could get guys like Omerhodzic and Snyder or Omerhodzic and Swift or Harrison, and plan for the future. Kidd is a step slower this year, but I'm not so sure it's time to trade him and move on for NJ. If Kidd's time in NJ is past though, Telfair would be perfect. A Telfair Starbury rivalry could fuel Telfair to be a top 2 PG in the future. A little motivation does wonders.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Best line of the day.


It's funny because it's true.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

who has better handle/court vision Jameer Nelson or Telfair?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> who has better handle/court vision Jameer Nelson or Telfair?


Telfair IMO. Jameer has the J though.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

If the clippers get the #3 pick will they still choose Telfair? Seeing that Livingston and alot other guys are available.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

The Clippers won't take Telfair at #5, let alone #3. Telfair will not go before #11 to GS. People who think that he is a top 10 pick are a bit off center. He's really not a lotto caliber player as of now, but GMs are fearful of passing on a guy who could become the best PG from this class. Telfair, though, in no way deserves to be picked higher than #13 to Portland IMO. He may have a very nice future, but it'll take him 3 years or so to get adjusted, even, and by that time his rookie contract is almost up. If the Clippers want him so badly, they'll trade down or trade for another pick, but Telfair above 11 won't fly in any GM's mind.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

This is all premature, as they still have to hit the pre-draft camps and workouts, where a guy can rise big time or fall huge, especially point guards.


----------



## CMC (Aug 14, 2003)

Telfair better develop a mid-range game, otherwise he'll be nothing but a quicker Jamal Tinsley.

He's not gonna be able to finish around the basket like he did in highschool at 5'9-5'10, so he's gotta develop the 5-8 foot range shots like the Tony Parker's and Steve Nash's imo.


----------



## Wild_Wookiee (May 7, 2004)

Tony Parker played in two european championships that's better than telfair just playing in high school. I think the main reason telfair is being talked about so much is because he's Marbury's cousin.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

I think Telfair will be a bust, being less than 6' has a big disadvantage, but then again if Boykins can average 10 ppg then who knows what will happen.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Anybody have clips of this kid playing? I'm curious to see if the hype is deserved.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

If Telfair has the mental toughness and work ethic than he can probably make a impact. by the way what do ppl see in Luol Deng that makes him a lottery pick? he has a mediocre shot, is a decent ball handler, low basketball IQ Defensively and Offensively and didn't really own (Anthony/Wade) at the college lvl.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www.foxsports.com/content/view?contentId=2390186



> PG Sebastian Telfair, according to one general manager, is making a mistake by entering the draft out of high school. "He's short (5-11), not real fast and does not handle contact real well," the G.M. says. "He's a super passer, but you can play 5 feet off of him and cut off anything he wants to do. He's going to struggle." . . .


He had better develop a shot. I heard people were cringing at a 3-pt contest where he was airing and bricking shot after shot. And this is with no one guarding you.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

that article is very consistent from what i have been hearing, he is a spectacular passer but has a terrible J and does not have Iverson lvl speed.


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

I guarantee that he will be the rookie of the year. I just received a few of his games and he is 10X better than previously thought. ROY.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

can you post any clips?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Maybe I named the building wrong, not sure, but anyway there is a book out that chronicles 4 guys from Lincoln High (same school as Sebastien)..3 Seniors and 1 Freshman...that were all big time prospects. The Freshman was Marbury and he lived in the same building Sebastien lives in now and it's really beyond bad. 1 of the Seniors (it's been a while so I can't remember the names) was a big time prospect and signed with Seton Hall but he rode the bench there for 2 years and finally transferred to a Smaller D1 school. One of the seniors couldn't get a 700 on his SAT despite being the best on the team and a B student and went to a Junior College. He got offered D1 again after that but went and finished his bachelors at a D2 out of mistrust. The 3rd Senior got his girlfriend pregnant, just missed 700 on his SAT's and disapeared pretty much. I wish I could remember the title of the book because the writer spent the summer with them and the accounts of the neighborhood were anything but rosy. Coney Island is not a fun place to be. 




> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> 
> 
> lol where did you get this from?
> ...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IAMGREAT</b>!
> I guarantee that he will be the rookie of the year. I just received a few of his games and he is 10X better than previously thought. ROY.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> that article is very consistent from what i have been hearing, he is a spectacular passer but has a terrible J and does not have Iverson lvl speed.


Nobody has Iverson speed, but he is very quick. His jumper isn't terrible just inconsistent, but he also has the ability to hit extremely tough step back jumpers.


----------

